# Fehler bei Ausführung jar: Java kann nicht installiert werden



## valentin178 (28. Nov 2015)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Beim Ausführen einer Jar Datei (hier die Optifine für Minecraft) wird folgender Fehler angezeigt:


Ich habe schon die neuest Version von Java installiert - bringt nix.
Diese Version wieder deinstalliert - dann schauts immer noch so aus.
Allerdings kann ich in der Win 10 Systemsteuerung bei Programme diese orginal Java Version gar nicht deinstallieren - da gibts nämlich gar nix zu deinstallieren.
Wer kann mir hier helfen?


----------

